#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Panyathip Int School Laos

## navydoubs1977

Does anyone have any experience of this school or any of the other int schools in Vientiane? 

This one seems to have everything im after but seems alot cheaper than the VIS. so any info greatly received.

----------


## VocalNeal

At least one teacher from an international school runs with the Hash so I'm thinking my previous suggestion has fallen on deaf ears?

----------


## Vientianeboy

Yes. They have a little problem at the moment with the Lao Ministry of Education revoking their use of the term "International". PM me if you want more information. I can pass on information about KIS, VIS, and most other schools around the place, but would prefer not to do so in a public forum.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> At least one teacher from an international school runs with the Hash so I'm thinking my previous suggestion has fallen on deaf ears?


Why has it fallen on deaf ears? If you see my response, i clearly say what are the "Hash House Harriers". So by that you should get the idea that i don't even have a clue who they are, yet alone what their professions are?? I will look them up when i get there, but i dont have a crystal ball here, and cant tell what they do for a living.




> Yes. They have a little problem at the moment with the Lao Ministry of Education revoking their use of the term "International". PM me if you want more information. I can pass on information about KIS, VIS, and most other schools around the place, but would prefer not to do so in a public forum.


Ahhhhhh, ok that makes a bit of sense as to why they have been so helpful. Il PM you about the others but as far as i can see, with 3 kids the VIS is out of the window due to $15000 yearly fee's. I get one child free with the job, but that would still be $30000 a year just for schools.
The others all seem to come in around the same at about $2500 per child. Im under no illusion that these other cheaper schools are probably cheaper for a reason, but if its all i can afford then so be it.

----------

